# Off Topic (300SL Roadster Sighting)



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect I'm not the only one here with a passion for cars - together with trains (and planes, and boats, and anything that has a motor and moves) - so I thought I'd share an interesting sighting I had this morning in Marblehead. 

The weather is just awful here today - temp is about 38 degrees with light to moderate rain. When I was driving my son to school this morning, he and I pulled up behind, of all things, a bronze Mercedes 300SL Roadster.









I've always preferred the gullwing version of the 300SL, but it was still a thrill to see a 300SL roadster stuck in traffic at 0730 in the morning on a crappy New England day. Here's a pic of the prototype (albeit not the car we say today). 

Hope people don't mind the quick automotive diversion! Jon Linde


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jon, pretty car, but I prefer the Gullwing. I drove one belonging to Rob Walker--around his village in Nunny, England, many years ago. Fun car, but drove like a truck at low speeds. Plus it was left hand drive and we were on the "wrong" side of the road. 

Tell ya what MercedesI did drive last week--at the Road & Track office--the Mercedes SL 63 Black Edition with 661 bhp and 737 (I think) lb ft of torque. Even with the traction control and everything else turned on, it felt like driving on ice because it has so much torque that it spins the wheels in what seems like every gear. Drove it around Costly Mesa and when I walked back into the office, I said, "I got your headline right here: 'Scary-A** M-********.' " 
What a car. And only $300,000-plus!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, it looks like they got the gear ratio right to get that kind of tork, eh? 

Gull-Wings are especially fun watching someone with a mini-skirt get in or out. 

I won't tell you how I know that. 

I remember when it was somewhat commonplace to see those and Gull-Wings on the highway (have some photos from that era). 
And XK-120's, 140's, 150's, MK1 and MK2's...... 

I do create a bit of a stir when I pull into Starbux in my Jag. 
Last week the spouse wanted me to do some banking for her at the drive-up window. 

I had been threatening to do this for some time......... 
I backed through. 

The look of confusion and lack of understanding on the teller's face was priceless!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the gull wing was what always caught my eye. I remember driving around college town in Ames Iowa and going by a fertility house and seeing a bright red one man I was impressed. Always been into cars and still am. Still have a 71 SS Monte I bought brand new. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Always been more inclined towards the Porsche camp myself, this is a replica but given that the only real major difference between a real 356 and the replica 356s is the fiberglass body, yes... they were basicly a sup'ed up V-dub to start with. Still just look at that baby:




















Wifes already said if I ever get a real opportunity to get on of these, to do so...


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe - promise me you didn't choose to drive the gullwing over the TT winning 250 SWB! Walker was a big name in my house growing up (as were Clark, Hill, Moss (see 250 SWB), Gurney, Hill, etc.). R&T, of course, was also a major presence, and I've certainly enjoyed your work on all things Porsche. I've got one R&T connection in that Jesse Alexander's son, Jesse the younger, and I are friends from high school. I've had the pleasure of meeting Jesse senior several times and some of his work adorns my office. 

I made a move the "dark side" myself recently (_see_ below). Not as quick in a straight line as that new AMG monster, but I bet a little bit faster through a corner. 










Curmudgeon: Is that a 3.8? It's glorious. You don't see many Jag saloons in this country. You should be proud for driving it - in either direction! 

Cheers, Jon


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Jon- 
2.4L! 
Twin Solex downdrafts! 
Original engine! 
Passes all the gas stations! 
RHD! 
Singapore plates!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Curmudgeon - very cool! A Mk2 then, correct? I love the RHD and Singapore plates, as well. I wish the 911 had the same aversion to gas stations as the Jag. Between the MK2 and the trains, you must have a very understanding spouse!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have quite a story written up on this Jag. 
This was one of those "gifts" from on high. 
There really wasn't much either of us could say about it. 

Just turned over 93K. 

Used about a quart in 2,000 miles.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jon, 

Now why'd ya hafta ruin my evening? I love that blue 911 and wish I could afford a newer model (2009 Carrera S with direct injection and PDK), but that ain't ever gonna happen. At least I have my first (and last) 1967 911. By the time I went to visit Rob, the SWB was gone and Rob subsequently sold off everything. His passing several years ago saddened me because he and I had some great time together as I squired him around the U.S. (I took him to the 1981 Indy 500 and to the Talladega 500 about the same time). Around the office we used to chuckle and say Rob was the only person who could turn "no" into a two or three syllable word--"nay-oh." 

Nice to hear you know the Alexanders. I don't know the son, but know Jesse really well. He is a true gentleman and a gifted photographer. How's he doing? 

TOC, glad to see you are wooing the locals in your Jag-you-are. Of course, they're in Seattle... 
BTW, spoke to my buddy and ex boss now living on Bainbridge and learned that indeed, you are getting cold weather and snow up there! Sounds a lot like Buffalo  

Oh, and Vic, glad to see you're one of us.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I never had a fancy car. I never had one that went fast ina short period of time. They were all slugs. The 2002 Envoy I have now is the peppiest one I ever owned. 

My two most favorite was a 1948 Crysler with a long nose. and I had a Willis. Don't remeber the year but is was one with the doors on the back instead of a tail gate.

Some one had put a 283 in it. and it was 4 wheel drive. I wish I still had it.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, don't go down the "'I wish I still had it road," because I'll have to kick myself for selling my 1959 Corvette, which I bought new for $3600 in 1958 and sold for $1800 in 1963 when I got sent to Lybia by the Air Force. Then there was my 1965 Mustang, bought new in 1966 for about the same amount and sold it in 1968 or $1400. Used part of the money to buy the Porsche for $6300. Still have it and will never sell it. 

Cars I wish a had bought: Ferrari 275 GTB, sold by one of our ad guys for $8000 (worth ??? $300,000 today); Ferrari GTO, sold by one of our writers for $13,000 in the early Seventies and worth in the millions today. But then I didn't have the money, so what the heck. 

While I'm at it, how about houses? Coulda bought a beachfront home in our town for $90,000 in 1973. Today's price: $3 to $5 million. But then I didn't have 90 thou...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I need not go down the list as what should have kept. For I still have my 71 454 SS Monte that I bout new. Only 72k miles. I special ordered it. Only 1919 built so I shall keep a while longer and see if the price goes up. Later RJD.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12/12/2008 9:05 AM


Always been more inclined towards the Porsche camp myself, this is a replica but given that the only real major difference between a real 356 and the replica 356s is the fiberglass body, yes... they were basicly a sup'ed up V-dub to start with. Still just look at that baby:




















Wifes already said if I ever get a real opportunity to get on of these, to do so...













This is why I named my tortoise Porsche..., they both have about the same shape and run about the same speed. (That and my best friend is a Porsche fanatic and we've always had the Porsche/Corvette rivalry going.) Now if you want a real car, stay with the domestics...



















That have real engines...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad to say the closest I'll ever come to classic automobiles like that is that fact that I was concieved and teethed ont ehs tick shift of a 67 Mustang fastback that Dad special ordered and borrowed the money from his parents for. i barely remember that car. So what are the odds that my first car would be a Dodge Rampage and halfway home I discovered it had classic Mustang floor mats in it? Rampage is long gone but I still have those floor mats. 

Chas 

P.S. Buffalo weather? Heck it's Seattle weather in Western Ny today. Cool and rainy. In other words MUD SEASON! (sigh)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Seattle was 20F on the deck when I went out this morning. 
Only 2" of white stuff on the ground, more coming Wenesday.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What year is that Corvette, actually? It's got a big block hood scoop from '65-67, but small block engine with 300 horse heads, '64 vents that have been modified, and knock-offs from a '67?? 
But it IS nice! 

Keith


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 12/15/2008 10:44 AM
Posted By vsmith on 12/12/2008 9:05 AM


Always been more inclined towards the Porsche camp myself, this is a replica but given that the only real major difference between a real 356 and the replica 356s is the fiberglass body, yes... they were basicly a sup'ed up V-dub to start with. Still just look at that baby:




















Wifes already said if I ever get a real opportunity to get on of these, to do so...













This is why I named my tortoise Porsche..., they both have about the same shape and run about the same speed. (That and my best friend is a Porsche fanatic and we've always had the Porsche/Corvette rivalry going.) Now if you want a real car, stay with the domestics...



















That have real engines...






























Ha ha! not a chance at the prices those things command now, forget it, have to sell my house and live in it.









I'm too practically minded to buy something "collectable" like that, I'd rather get the 356 replica, I want something I can drive, not drag around on a trailer







, besides if I want crazy performance I can opt for the mid-engine 550 Spyder replicar and drop in a 1835cc motor, rebuilt tighter ratio tranny, disk brake kit, racing tires, all for alot less than a fair condition Stingray, then we can meet out on Mullhulland Dr, first one to Glastones on PCH wins. Vette may win on the Freeway, but those things stear like a drunken cow on the twisties, Porsche will always win on the backroads.(rivalry alive and well)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

That's why I got a Mark Two. 
I DRIVE these things.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

ANY car I've got has to meet certain requirements and being able to use them is near the top of the list. 

Chas


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh, you guys are gonna make me put my work clothes on. 

OK, here goes: on rivalry. I encourage it and I like to have a spirited conversation about cars, or trains or almost anything except politics and religion, because that's when things get nasty (been there, done that). 

Vette vs Porsche. I own/owned both and loved 'em. They are two different animals that reflect the temperament of the folks who designed and built them (Americans and Germans). They more or less accomplish the same thing, but in different ways. 

When my wife and I vistited the Air and Space Museum at the Smithsonian this summer, I was looking at the aircraft machine gun display and it was fascinating to see how the American (Browning, I think) differed from the German and Japanese machine guns. Our stuff was simple, while the foreign guns were much more complex. But they all accomplshed the same thing, which is knocking things out of the sky. 

Same goes for cars (on the road, not in the sky). Corvette and Porsche are fine machines and both have incredible racing records at Le Mans and such. But each does it in its own way. 

Myself, and right now, I'm a Porsche guy like Vic and Jon. Over 30 years at R&T I've driven almost every model except the 959 and have to say that they are great machines. And at the risk of spoling the party, the 911 GT2--basically a tweaked Turbo without the all-wheel-drive, is among the handful of production-based road cars that will do an honest 204 mph, which is more than the Viper, Vette and others (I'm not up to speed on Ferrari and Lambo). And you can drive it every day in traffic and in inclement weather--up to a point. 

All that said, there is no substitute for horsepower and torque and even though it's not my kinda car, the Mercedes SL63 AMG Black Edition (a mere $300,000-plus) will make you c*** your Jockey shorts when you nail the gas! FYI, it is speed limited to 199 mph but will do a tick more.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, zora ARkus-DUNtov........ 

Neat thing about 'vettes is when they burn, the only thing left is the rusty frame. 

Really bio-degradable! 

P-cars, nah. 

Driven them, worked on them, was not impressed with an expensive VW when they were first gaining popularity. 
356's, 912's, I was and am used to the motor up front where it belongs. 

I'll just keep on driving flatmotors and old Limey Limos. 

Now all I gotta do is get me a 1950 Ute, and I'm all set......a RHD flathead Ford with a pickup box.


----------



## ramerenz (Jan 14, 2011)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 15 Dec 2008 12:50 PM 
What year is that Corvette, actually? It's got a big block hood scoop from '65-67, but small block engine with 300 horse heads, '64 vents that have been modified, and knock-offs from a '67?? 
But it IS nice! 

Keith 



you're absolutely right about that dude. i have that car that you have mentioned. right now i am still using it.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, this is a pleasant diversion!

Everything I know about cars I learned from Road & Track in the 60s and 70s; I had my favorite drivers and my writing style was mostly learned from Henry E. Manney, III. I believe the "E" stands for "wit-E". (That's him talking.)













Attached is a photo of a photo taken in 1967. A me even I don't recognize, with my 1967 Intermeccanica Torino, serial number 50007 - the seventh of about 50 built. Ford 289 HP engine and the ability to go from zero to sixty in how many points do you want on your license? A worthy match to the 429 Corvettes, except...about 50 built - in Turin. Somewhere in my computer is that exact car - #50007 - winning an Italian Concourse show in Denver in 2006. Sadly I had started working in NYC where 3-inch ground clearance was ill-suited to such a car, so it had a string of owners between me and the person who took the ribbon home forty years later.
For more information on this rarity, I think you can Google "Intermeccanica Enthusiasts".

JackM

PS. I totally refuse to post the photo of the Torino and me in my Nehru jacket. Some things are just too embarrassing.

PPS. I've been driving Peugeot Mi16s exclusively since 1989. Admittedly not as fast, but almost as much fun.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

You guys make my Z4 seem pretty puny, of course, back in the '60s I was driving a 190SL, which was also pretty puny.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW, 
for me, if it does not have a lift kit, 14"X 35" monster mudders and folks park away from it in a parking lot, then its ,,ok.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I still think my '91 Grand Marquis was one of the classiest cars out there. I'd buy another in a heartbeat if I could find one for next to nothing in the sort of condition mine was in (somewhat impossible). 











And yeah, that Z4 is definitely puny.









EDIT: And this is one MASSIVE thread bump!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting drift, from Mercedes SL to bathub Porsche and then somehow a Cor..... But that is a nice Marquis, all the box body Fomocos have about died. 

It is odd the cars you will see when the weather is bad, you would think that some would have the sense to keep them indoors. Everything from imports to exotics to some nut here in town that runs a 1930s Packard on occasion when the weather is cold.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Z4s may be small, but I find the Coupe very pretty


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By joe rusz on 15 Dec 2008 11:27 PM 
Sigh, you guys are gonna make me put my work clothes on. 

OK, here goes: on rivalry. I encourage it and I like to have a spirited conversation about cars, or trains or almost anything except politics and religion, because that's when things get nasty (been there, done that). 

Vette vs Porsche. I own/owned both and loved 'em. They are two different animals that reflect the temperament of the folks who designed and built them (Americans and Germans). They more or less accomplish the same thing, but in different ways. 

When my wife and I vistited the Air and Space Museum at the Smithsonian this summer, I was looking at the aircraft machine gun display and it was fascinating to see how the American (Browning, I think) differed from the German and Japanese machine guns. Our stuff was simple, while the foreign guns were much more complex. But they all accomplshed the same thing, which is knocking things out of the sky. 

Same goes for cars (on the road, not in the sky). Corvette and Porsche are fine machines and both have incredible racing records at Le Mans and such. But each does it in its own way. 

Myself, and right now, I'm a Porsche guy like Vic and Jon. Over 30 years at R&T I've driven almost every model except the 959 and have to say that they are great machines. And at the risk of spoling the party, the 911 GT2--basically a tweaked Turbo without the all-wheel-drive, is among the handful of production-based road cars that will do an honest 204 mph, which is more than the Viper, Vette and others 

I'll see your 911 GT2 "Tweaked" Turbo @ 204 mph I raise you one Twin Turbo Callaway (tweaked) Corvette @ 254.7 mph on pump gas [/b]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

embarrassment  \im-ˈber-ə-smənt, -ˈba-rəs-\ 

1. The feeling of being blown away on the highway by a VW 411....that happens to be more Porsche 911 than VW 411 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU-jULzz-1w 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sbso0wuBlE&feature=related


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my baby - completely original (except for the updated brake booster I swapped ion 1989.) I sold her in 2004, just before hurricane Isabel flooded the area! Hopefully now rebuilt and running around New Hampshire. 

It will give all your 'vettes and porches and run for their money up to 100 mph. 









Incidentally, I greatly enjoy reading Hemmings "Sports and Exotic Car" mag every month!


----------

